# Trend Microjig closeout at Sears



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more , pretty good deal for anyone interested. I found it also kind of funny the clamps they used in the 2nd photo shown in the add, where have I seen those before. Similiar to the Festool product at a much lower price, really kind of hard to pass up at this price, better hurry as they won't last too much longer I fear


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I got to ask what is used for ?

===



Tommyt654 said:


> Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more , pretty good deal for anyone interested. I found it also kind of funny the clamps they used in the 2nd photo shown in the add, where have I seen those before. Similiar to the Festool product at a much lower price, really kind of hard to pass up at this price, better hurry as they won't last too much longer I fear


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Overview
Ratings & Reviews
Guides & Policies

Loading...Back to Top 


Product Description
Instead of making a new template every time you need to rout an internal cutout, rabbet an opening for a router plate or make faux panel doors of various sizes, use the Trend VariJig™ Adjustable Frame System that makes sizing and routing these cuts a breeze.




•Guides your router to cut recesses, slots, or create faux panel doors


•Use with template guide bushing with minimum 5/16" spigot length


•Secure with your standard clamps or use optional clamp kit


•Maximum working area 23-1/2" x 23-1/2" square


•Includes four 27-1/2" extrusions, corner brackets and router anti-tilt block



.Added on


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Thanks I got it now

==



Tommyt654 said:


> Overview
> Ratings & Reviews
> Guides & Policies
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------

